# Turkey Question



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay here's my situation, this morning I shot a monster record book tom that should go top fifty all time in the state. At first I didnt even think about getting it mounted, but after getting numerous PMs and comments about this bird, I'm starting to think I want to mount it more and more. Problem is, after I shot the turkey this morning, he fell into a drainage ditch and lost a lot of his pin feathers. Because the body was in rough shape, I decided to remove the fan. I still have the rest of the body intact including all five beards. So my question is, is there a way I can stilll get this turkey mounted using a cape off of a different turkey? Can taxidermists get capes from other birds and mount my legs and beards on it? I know this is done with whitetails all the time but I'm not sure about turkeys.

Also, can someone give me a ballpark price on full body mounts where the turkey is standing on a log and can be mounted to a wall?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes it can be done. PLEASE make sure you have a good turkey guy do that bird. Check with Larry on here from Acorn Ridge he does some fine bird work.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Gus, i sent him a pm.


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't know where you are located, but RN Taxidermy, Bob Neilson is one of THE best in the state. State champion many times. He is in Davidson. Call him and go see his work. Very fine Turkey work.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Doug Bridges said:


> I don't know where you are located, but RN Taxidermy, Bob Neilson is one of THE best in the state. State champion many times. He is in Davidson. Call him and go see his work. Very fine Turkey work.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I agree, super nice Turkey work.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Doug Bridges said:


> I don't know where you are located, but RN Taxidermy, Bob Neilson is one of THE best in the state. State champion many times. He is in Davidson. Call him and go see his work. Very fine Turkey work.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


He does amazing turkey work. He consistently gets 1st place ribbons in the Masters Division at our State competition, with customer birds


----------

